#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  الشيخ الشعراوى يزور قبر عبدالناصر ويقرأ الفاتحة 1995... فلماذا التعتيم على هذا الأمر

## mansdoc

الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى قال ذات يوم أنه صلى ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة 67 ... ولكن الشيخ الجليل بعد 28 عاما من صلاته ركعتين شكرا لله ... يذهب الى قبر عبد الناصر فى 28 أكتوبر 1995 ليقرأ الفاتحة على روح عبدالناصر ويطلب من جريدة الأهرام أن ترسل معه كبير مصورى الأهرام للتصوير ... طبقا لما جاء بالكلمة والصورة فى جريدة الأهرام المصرية فى 29 أكتوبر 1995 ... وكان الشيخ الشعرواى قد رأى فى الحلم جمال عبدالناصر ... ! ومع ذلك فقد تم التعتيم الكامل على هذا الأمر خصوصا من الإخوان المسلمين وغيرهم الذين أصابهم الجهل مثل ... قال مرشد الإخوان د/ محمد بديع ،فى رسالته الأسبوعية:- أن كل تنكيل بالإخوان كان يتبعه انتقام إلهى، مشيراً إلى أن الجماعة كانت أول من انكوى بنيران الظلم والاستبداد، وتابع قائلا:- كان الانتقام الإلهى شاملاً وعاماً، فعقب اعتقالات جمال عبد الناصر للإخوان فى 54 جائت هزيمة 56 ،وعقب اعتقالات 65 للإخوان كانت الهزيمة الساحقة فى 67، وفى مصر مبارك تعرض الإخوان للاعتقالات والسجن والمحاكمات العسكرية الظالمة فكان سقوط النظام بأكمله. ! وهنا يتضح للقارىء أن مرشد الإخوان يتعمد عن قصد مخزى .. استغلال الدين فى السياسة .. فالمرشد يتجاهل أن هزيمة 67 كانت هزيمة للعالم الإسلامى عندما احتلت اسرائيل المسجد الأقصى وما زالت .. فهل كان احتلال اسرائيل للمسجد الأقصى هو أيضا انتقاما إلهيا شاملا وعاما للإخوان المسلمين .. ؟ وبنفس الطريقة يخرج علينا الشيخ الكبير متولى الشعراوى ويقول أنه صلى لله ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة 67 .. ونسى الشيخ أنه كان يصلى ركعتين شكرا لله على احتلال اليهود للمسجد الأقصى .. ومع ذلك فالشيخ الشعراوى يذهب لزيارة قبر جمال عبد الناصر ليقرأ الفاتحة وهذا ما جاء بالصورة والكلمة فى جريدة الأهرام فى 29 أكتوبر 1995 .. فماذا نفهم من هذا كله مع قول الله سبحانه وتعالى .. يأيها الذين آمنو اذا جائكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينو أن تصيبو قوما بجهالة .. صدق الله العظيم .. ويبقى أن المسجد الإقصى أكبر مقاما ويستحق منا الكثير . ولنلقى نظرة على صور الشيخ الشعراوى وهويقرأ الفاتحة أمام قبر جمال عبدالناصر بعد 28 عاما من صلاة ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة 67 واحتلال اليهود للمسجد الإقصى.. وللحديث بقية 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...00001027698588

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى قال ذات يوم أنه صلى ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة 67 ... ولكن الشيخ الجليل بعد 28 عاما من صلاته ركعتين شكرا لله ... يذهب الى قبر عبد الناصر فى 28 أكتوبر 1995 ليقرأ الفاتحة على روح عبدالناصر ويطلب من جريدة الأهرام أن ترسل معه كبير مصورى الأهرام للتصوير ... طبقا لما جاء بالكلمة والصورة فى جريدة الأهرام المصرية فى 29 أكتوبر 1995 ... وكان الشيخ الشعرواى قد رأى فى الحلم جمال عبدالناصر ... ! ومع ذلك فقد تم التعتيم الكامل على هذا الأمر خصوصا من الإخوان المسلمين وغيرهم الذين أصابهم الجهل مثل ... قال مرشد الإخوان د/ محمد بديع ،فى رسالته الأسبوعية:- أن كل تنكيل بالإخوان كان يتبعه انتقام إلهى، مشيراً إلى أن الجماعة كانت أول من انكوى بنيران الظلم والاستبداد، وتابع قائلا:- كان الانتقام الإلهى شاملاً وعاماً، فعقب اعتقالات جمال عبد الناصر للإخوان فى 54 جائت هزيمة 56 ،وعقب اعتقالات 65 للإخوان كانت الهزيمة الساحقة فى 67، وفى مصر مبارك تعرض الإخوان للاعتقالات والسجن والمحاكمات العسكرية الظالمة فكان سقوط النظام بأكمله. ! وهنا يتضح للقارىء أن مرشد الإخوان يتعمد عن قصد مخزى .. استغلال الدين فى السياسة .. فالمرشد يتجاهل أن هزيمة 67 كانت هزيمة للعالم الإسلامى عندما احتلت اسرائيل المسجد الأقصى وما زالت .. فهل كان احتلال اسرائيل للمسجد الأقصى هو أيضا انتقاما إلهيا شاملا وعاما للإخوان المسلمين .. ؟ وبنفس الطريقة يخرج علينا الشيخ الكبير متولى الشعراوى ويقول أنه صلى لله ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة 67 .. ونسى الشيخ أنه كان يصلى ركعتين شكرا لله على احتلال اليهود للمسجد الأقصى .. ومع ذلك فالشيخ الشعراوى يذهب لزيارة قبر جمال عبد الناصر ليقرأ الفاتحة وهذا ما جاء بالصورة والكلمة فى جريدة الأهرام فى 29 أكتوبر 1995 .. فماذا نفهم من هذا كله مع قول الله سبحانه وتعالى .. يأيها الذين آمنو اذا جائكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينو أن تصيبو قوما بجهالة .. صدق الله العظيم .. ويبقى أن المسجد الإقصى أكبر مقاما ويستحق منا الكثير . ولنلقى نظرة على صور الشيخ الشعراوى وهويقرأ الفاتحة أمام قبر جمال عبدالناصر بعد 28 عاما من صلاة ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة 67 واحتلال اليهود للمسجد الإقصى.. وللحديث بقية


 ::  عزيزى  mansdoc
 طب إييه رأيك إن الكلام التالي ليس من عضو من جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ولكنه من مصري مسلم هندي أقام في الهند 4 أعوام وزار ألمانيا مرتين الأولى عام 1961 والثانية في عام  1984
وأقام في إيطاليا 6 أشهر  وزار اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية والنمسا ولبنان وأقام وعمل في أرامكو السعودية لمدة 15 عاما بإجمالي 20 عاما خارج مصر وما توصل إليه الإخوان توصلنا نحن إليه علميا بل زدنا علي ما توصلوا هم إليه بإنه بدون أن يدري ذلك الإنقلابي البكباشي عبد الناصر قتلته سيجارته إنتقاما وعذابا ربانيا في الدنيا له على جريمته وقتل صديق عمره المشير عامر (محب الجمال والجوزة)  والله يمهل ولا يهمل وهو شديد الإنتقام_ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ_.....






*الروابط لأصحاب العقول فقط :*
إنت بتحب عبد الناصر والا بتكرهه؟وليه؟
بأمارة إييه بتقولوا عليها ثورة يوليو 1952 - الصفحة 3 - الواحة *...*تبقى أنت أكيد فى مصر - قهوة كتكوت*فى ناس...و فى ناس - قهوة كتكوت*

*أهم إنجازات الثورة المجيدة فى 60 عاماً*

*تبقى انت أكيد في مصر - Page 2 - عالم ابن مصر*

*لما هذا الاصرار على عدائك للزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر ؟ - تمت ...*

*عبد الناصر ............... وانا*

*عبد الناصر وأنا - تحليل علمي خالي من العواطف - الواحة المصريّة  (موقع تحت الإصلاح حاليا)
*


.................
..................

----------


## mansdoc

السيد جمال الشربينى...
يمكنك يا عزيزى أن توجه تعليقك هذا  الى الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى فقد ذهب بعد 28 عاما من صلاته ركعتين شكرا لله علىى هزيمة 67 وزار قبر عبدالناصر وقرأ له الفاتحة رغم ما تدعيه أنت يا عزيزى ... فهل تدرك ذلك ... مرة أخرى اقرأ ما كتبته مرة أخرى وأولى بك أن تتبع ما فعله الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى وتزور قبر عبدالناصر وتقرأ له الفاتحة  السيد جمال الشربينى ... لماذا تهرب مما فعله الشيخ الشعراوى ولماذا التعتيم يا أخ .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

mansdoc

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السيد جمال الشربينى...
> يمكنك يا عزيزى أن توجه تعليقك هذا  الى الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى فقد ذهب بعد 28 عاما من صلاته ركعتين شكرا لله علىى هزيمة 67 وزار قبر عبدالناصر وقرأ له الفاتحة رغم ما تدعيه أنت يا عزيزى ... فهل تدرك ذلك ... مرة أخرى اقرأ ما كتبته مرة أخرى وأولى بك أن تتبع ما فعله الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى وتزور قبر عبدالناصر وتقرأ له الفاتحة  السيد جمال الشربينى ... لماذا تهرب مما فعله الشيخ الشعراوى ولماذا التعتيم يا أخ .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> 
> mansdoc



مالي أنا ومال الراحل الشيخ الشعراوي كل واحد حر في أعماله وأقواله 
ومالى أنا ومال التعتيم إياه  أنا قلت لك ما توصلت إليه بصفتي وشخصي ولم أقوله بالنيابة عن هذا أو ذاك 
ولك مطلق الحرية في أن توافق عليه أو ترفضه 
عملا بالتالي:
_Take it or leave it_

----------


## mansdoc

السيد جمال الشربينى 
أنت تلجأ الى الإستعانة بمصري مسلم هندي أقام في الهند 4 أعوام وزار ألمانيا مرتين الأولى عام 1961 والثانية في عام 1984 ... الخ  ... ياعزيزى عندما يتحاهل السيد المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين  احتلال اليهود للمسجد الإقصى فى هزيمة 67 فلا يجوز الإدعاء بأن الأمر يتعلق بعقاب إلهى بسبب الإخوان المسلمين ... هذا هراء من الدرجة الأولى لأن المسجد الأقصى أكبر مقاما للتضحية به من أجل الإخوان المسلمين ... وعندما يذهب الشيخ الشعرواى ويقرأ الفاتحة فهذا تقدير واعتراف من الشيخ الجليل أكثر مقاما من زيد وعبيد ... وعندما يحتل اليهود المسجد الإقصى 67 فهذه هزيمة كاملة الأركان للعالم الإسلامى ولاداعى لضيق النظر ولغرض فى نفس يعقوب يا أستاذنا ...

mansdoc

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السيد جمال الشربينى 
> أنت تلجأ الى الإستعانة بمصري مسلم هندي أقام في الهند 4 أعوام وزار ألمانيا مرتين الأولى عام 1961 والثانية في عام 1984 ... الخ  ... ياعزيزى عندما يتحاهل السيد المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين  احتلال اليهود للمسجد الإقصى فى هزيمة 67 فلا يجوز الإدعاء بأن الأمر يتعلق بعقاب إلهى بسبب الإخوان المسلمين ... هذا هراء من الدرجة الأولى لأن المسجد الأقصى أكبر مقاما للتضحية به من أجل الإخوان المسلمين ... وعندما يذهب الشيخ الشعرواى ويقرأ الفاتحة فهذا تقدير واعتراف من الشيخ الجليل أكثر مقاما من زيد وعبيد ... وعندما يحتل اليهود المسجد الإقصى 67 فهذه هزيمة كاملة الأركان للعالم الإسلامى ولاداعى لضيق النظر ولغرض فى نفس يعقوب يا أستاذنا ...
> 
> mansdoc




 :: 
*أضحكتنى يا رجل*
السيد جمال الشربينى  هو نفس
 المصري المسلم الهندي الذى أقام في الهند 4 أعوام وزار ألمانيا مرتين الأولى عام 1961 والثانية في عام 1984 ... الخ

وللمرة الأولى والأخيرة أقول لك
أن تحليلي كان عن عبد الناصر
وليس عن القضية الفلسطينية أو القدس الشريف


*....وعجبي!*


 ::

----------


## mansdoc

السيد جمال الشربينى 
أنت حر فى رأيك وهو بعيد عما أقوله عن السيد المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين بالذات عندما يقول أن هزيمة 67 قائلا:- كان الانتقام الإلهى شاملاً وعاماً، ،وعقب اعتقالات 65 للإخوان كانت الهزيمة الساحقة فى 67،... والمرشد هنا يتجاهل ياعزيزى أن هزيمة 67 كانت هزيمة للعالم الإسلامى وهذه حقيقة تعلو فوق هراء مثل ماقاله المرشد ... يا عزيزى مرة أخرى الشيخ الجليل الشعراوى ذهب الى قبر عبدالناصر بعد 28 عاما من 67 وقرأ الفاتحة ... وهذا يكفى ... واضحك على كيفك يا عزيزى ... ولا داعى لتجاهل الإعتراف بأن ماحدث فى 67 واحتلال اليهود للمسجد الأقصى هو هزيمة ساحقة للعالم الإسلامى  وبالتالى فالأسئلة كثيرة يا شيخنا المسلم الهندى المصرى وباختصار شديد باللغة الألمانية.... Wissen ist Macht ... يا أستاذنا

mansdoc

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السيد جمال الشربينى 
> أنت حر فى رأيك وهو بعيد عما أقوله عن السيد المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين بالذات عندما يقول أن هزيمة 67 قائلا:- كان الانتقام الإلهى شاملاً وعاماً، ،وعقب اعتقالات 65 للإخوان كانت الهزيمة الساحقة فى 67،... والمرشد هنا يتجاهل ياعزيزى أن هزيمة 67 كانت هزيمة للعالم الإسلامى وهذه حقيقة تعلو فوق هراء مثل ماقاله المرشد ... يا عزيزى مرة أخرى الشيخ الجليل الشعراوى ذهب الى قبر عبدالناصر بعد 28 عاما من 67 وقرأ الفاتحة ... وهذا يكفى ... واضحك على كيفك يا عزيزى ... ولا داعى لتجاهل الإعتراف بأن ماحدث فى 67 واحتلال اليهود للمسجد الأقصى هو هزيمة ساحقة للعالم الإسلامى وبالتالى فالأسئلة كثيرة يا شيخنا المسلم الهندى المصرى وباختصار شديد باللغة الألمانية.... Wissen ist Macht ... يا أستاذنا
> 
> mansdoc


 

 :: 
*للمرة الثانية تضحكنى هذا الصباح يا رجل*
 

نعم المعرفة قوة 
Wissen ist Macht
Knowledge is power 
وأحمدك يا رب لأنني من أمة أقرأ
ومن ذلك الفصيل
الذي إذا قرأ فهم ما يقرأه
وإذا فهم فهو يطبق ما يقرأه 
ونجئ الآن للخيبة الكبري المسماة حرب الأيام السته
والذى أورطنا فيها عبد الناصر المسجراتي 
(من سيجارة)
 
وشريكه 
حكيمو المجوزاتي 
(من الجوزة)
المزجانجي والمعجباني
 
وإللي لبسوه عمة هزيمة حرب الأيام السته
وبعدين قتلوه
جوز ست الحسن والجمال برلنتي 
 
كان بيوعدنا بالإبرة والصاروخ
لا عملنا الإبرة ولا التوك التوك
وراح يبرطع بالسلاح السوفييتي في اليمن السعيد
وأمريكا وحلفائها السعوديين جربوا عليه
كل سلاح أمريكي وبطياريين من إسرائيل
وفين يوجعك يا عبده
ومش يتردع رامبو اليمن السعيد
لا وألف سيف لأرمي إسرائيل في البحر

ولبس الطعم إللي في السنارة
وقفل مضايق تيران
وفين يوجعك وراحت سينا مننا
في حرب الأيام السته

وجاي أنت تقول القدس راحت
والقدس مسئولية العالم العربي والإسلامي
ليه هما العالم العربي والإسلامي 
كانوا مشغولين مع عبد الناصرفي حروبه
ضد الملكيين في العالمين العربي والإسلامي
وراح عبد الناصر غير مأسوف عليه
وفضلوا الملكيين في شبه الجزيرة العربية
وكمان في الخليج الفارسي
وفي قليل من الأحيان
الخليج العربي 
 
وكبرت خريطة إسرائيل على حس
رامبو اليمن السعيد

----------


## mansdoc

السيد جمال الشربينى 
لايريد أن يفهم أن  ما كتبته يتعلق بالمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين فقد تجاوز عندما قال أن هزيمة 67 كانت عقابا إلهيا لإعنقال الإخوانالمسلمين 65 وهذا هراء لأن المسجد الإقصى احتله اليهود 67 ... والسيد جمال الشربينى لم يقل لنا رأيه فيما قاله د. محمد بديع المرشد والشيخ جمال الشربينى هو بلا شك رجل لايهمه ذلك التجاوز ورغم انه يلهث فى موضوع آخر فزيارة الشيخ الشعراوى لقبر عبدالناصر 1995 ليقرأ الفاتحة هى خير دليل على ذكاء الشيخ جمال الشربينى

mansdoc

----------


## الصقر النبيل

رحم  الله  شريف  هذه  الامة عبد الناصر

فقبل وفاته  ظل  لأربعة  ايام  متواصلة لم  يعرف  النوم  طريقا لعينيه و  هو  يحاول  

الاصلاح و التصالح بين الملك  حسين  و  ياسر عرفات ( فذلك هو الاخلاص للامة  العربية )

و اما  حرب 67 فقد  استدعته  اليها  الشقيقة سوريا لتخفيف  الضغط عنها فى الوقت الذى كان فيه

الجيش  المصرى عائدا منهك  القوى  من حرب  اليمن

و اما  من  اطلع  على  خزينة  عبد  الناصر  بعد وفاته  فلم  يجد  بداخلها سوى مسدسه  الشخصى 

الذى  حمله يوم  الثورة   مع  ستة جنيهات متبقية  من  راتبه  الشهرى  !!!

اين  ذلك  مما  نراه  اليوم  من  فضائح  بالمليارات   يا  ابن  مصر ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السيد جمال الشربينى 
> لايريد أن يفهم أن  ما كتبته يتعلق بالمرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين فقد تجاوز عندما قال أن هزيمة 67 كانت عقابا إلهيا لإعنقال الإخوانالمسلمين 65 وهذا هراء لأن المسجد الإقصى احتله اليهود 67 ... والسيد جمال الشربينى لم يقل لنا رأيه فيما قاله د. محمد بديع المرشد والشيخ جمال الشربينى هو بلا شك رجل لايهمه ذلك التجاوز ورغم انه يلهث فى موضوع آخر فزيارة الشيخ الشعراوى لقبر عبدالناصر 1995 ليقرأ الفاتحة هى خير دليل على ذكاء الشيخ جمال الشربينى
> 
> mansdoc





ألا تعلم يا سيد mansdoc


أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يمهل ولا يهمل




   *دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى* 
                                                                    عضو صاحب بيت                                                                                                                                            

ردد ورايا عزيزي mansdoc
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
**دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
**دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
**دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وكرر ذلك 100 مرة كل صباح
حتى تتذكر أنني
**دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ولست بالسيد جمال الشربيني
وأيضا 
لست بالشيخ جمال الشربيني

رغم أن المشترك الوحيد في الثلاثة أسماء

هو جمال الشربيني
بن مصطفى الشربيني

*

الراحل مصطفى الشربيني أمام مطعمه Sherbini  في برلين في 1936


الراحل مصطفي الشربيني مدير عام فندقى سميراميس وشبرد بالقاهرة 
متقلدا وسام الإستحقاق عام 1968 بعد بلوغه سن التقاعد




الراحل مصطفى الشربيني وأخيه الراحل أحمد الشربيني - ألمانبا 1937
*



ولا تنسي سلامي الحار للراحل الشيخ الشعراوي 
عندما تحين الساعة للقائه
في دنيا غير الدنيا

بتلف يمين وشمال
على حاجه هايفة عملها الشيخ  الشعراوي
وخيابة عبد الناصر ريحتها فايحه
....وعجبي!

*


*



*

----------


## mansdoc

السيد جمال الشربينى 
الشيخ جمال الشربينى يعتبر أن زيارة الشيخ الجليل الشعراوى لقبر عبد الناصر واصراره على أن يرافقه كبير مصورى الأهرام وقرائته الفاتحة هى " حاجة هايفه " . الشيخ الشعراوى بيعمل حاجات هايفه ...؟؟ والأهيف أن يتحث السيد جمال الشربينى عن أنه دكتور مهندس ويطلب منا أن نكررها مائة مرة ... جمال الشربينى دكتور مهندس !!! طلبك مرفوض يا جمال يا شربينى

mansdoc

----------


## الصقر النبيل

الاخوة الافاضل مشرفى المنتدى 

كان من الواجب تتبع الصور اللا اخلاقية و الخارجة عن الاداب و منعها 

زى دى

----------


## mansdoc

السيد جمال الشربينى

  فخور كما يقول هو عن مطعم فى برلين 1936 وبصرف النظر عن الصورة المتعلقة بصاحب المطعم ...  والسؤال هو أن الظروف الإقتصادية الألمانية أيام هتلر لم تكن تسمح لصاحب مطعم أن يكون بهذا الثراء ليشترى سيارة كهذه ... واذا كان بهذا الثراء فلماذ ا مطعم فى برلين لتقديم لحم خنزير للألمان  ... أو لحم ميت غير مذبوح على الطريقة الإسلامية ... ناهيك عن تقديم الخمور بكل أنواعها للزبائن .... ؟؟ الشيخ جمال الشربينى  لايريد أن يعترف كذلك أن رعاية وتقديم الخمور استمر فى فنادق شبرد وسميراميس ... وهو نفس المنطق فى تجاهل أن احتلال اسرائيل للمسجد الأقصى 67 هو هزيمة ساحقة للعالم الإسلامى ... هل ننتظر أن يحتل اليهود الكعبة ونجد بيننا الشيخ جمال الشربينى ليقول لنا ... هذا الأمر لايمت للعالم الإسلامى بصلة ... و... وو ... وهلم جرا  والشيخ جمال الشربينىأضحكنا فهو مولع بالصور الوقحة... التى علق عليها الصقر النبيل ... ؟ 


mansdoc

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*طالما  الأمر تحول من النقاش حول شخصيات عامة إلى شخص الراحل والدي يرحمه الله فأنا لا أملك إلا قفل باب النقاش من ناحيتي وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## فاضــل

تم حذف الصورة المخالفة بمعرفتي

و أتجنب الخوض في الجدال الشخصي الدائر و عندي تعليق على الموضوع سأضعه في رد تال

----------


## فاضــل

مقولة أن الشيخ الشعراوي صلى ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة يونيو افتراء على الرجل 

سمعت الشيخ بنفسي يقول أنه عندما بلغه خبر الهزيمة سجد لله شكرا على عدم النصر مع استشراء الفساد و الظلم حتى لا ينخدع الظالمون و الناس معهم بالنصر مع وجود الظلم و الفساد

و على ذلك فالشيخ لم يسجد فرحا بالهزيمة كما ورد هنا و في كل الأماكن التي وردت فيها هذه القصة 

إضافة إلى ان الشكر يكون بالسجود و ليس بصلاة ركعتين

و زيارة الشيخ لضريح عبد الناصر لا تعني بالضرورة إقراره بأن ما فعله عبد الناصر كان صحيحا و لكن هناك شيء اسمه الترحم على الأموات حتى و لو كانوا من المسيئين

أما حديث المرشد العام فشأن آخر .. و رغم أني لم اسمع حديث المرشد العام بنفسي حتى أقيّمه إلا أن هناك وجهة حق في دعواه و هي أن النصر لا يأتي مع الظلم (و هذا يتطابق مع جوهر سجدة الشكر التي سجدها الشيخ الشعراوي) .. و ليس معنى ذلك أن هناك أحدا يستطيع أن يتألى على الله و يقول أن هذا عقاب إلهي أو هذا ثواب إلهي على وجه التعيين إلا الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مقولة أن الشيخ الشعراوي صلى ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة يونيو افتراء على الرجل 
> 
> سمعت الشيخ بنفسي يقول أنه عندما بلغه خبر الهزيمة سجد لله شكرا على عدم النصر مع استشراء الفساد و الظلم حتى لا ينخدع الظالمون و الناس معهم بالنصر مع وجود الظلم و الفساد
> 
> و على ذلك فالشيخ لم يسجد فرحا بالهزيمة كما ورد هنا و في كل الأماكن التي وردت فيها هذه القصة 
> 
> إضافة إلى ان الشكر يكون بالسجود و ليس بصلاة ركعتين
> 
> و زيارة الشيخ لضريح عبد الناصر لا تعني بالضرورة إقراره بأن ما فعله عبد الناصر كان صحيحا و لكن هناك شيء اسمه الترحم على الأموات حتى و لو كانوا من المسيئين
> ...


 :f2:  .......

----------


## فاضــل

> .......



 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## mansdoc

*السلام عليكم

قالها الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين فى رسالته الأسبوعية فى 5 يونيو 2011 .. "  أن كل تنكيل بالإخوان كان يتبعه انتقام إلهى، مشيراً إلى أن الجماعة كانت أول من انكوى بنيران الظلم والاستبداد، وتابع قائلا:- كان الانتقام الإلهى شاملاً وعاماً، فعقب اعتقالات جمال عبد الناصر للإخوان فى 54 جائت هزيمة 56 ،وعقب اعتقالات 65 للإخوان كانت الهزيمة الساحقة فى 67،" ... والمسألة الأهم هنا أن الرجل يقول هذا عن هزيمة 67 التى احتل فيها اليهود المسجد الأقصى ويبدو أنه  مازال البعض عندنا لا يدرك قيمة المسجد الأقصى ثالث الحرمين ويريد البعض دفن هذا الأمر لأن اثارته تعنى أن العالم الإسلامى بكل دوائره من علماء وقادة وملوك وجماعات  أدارتها المخابرات الأمريكية ال cia  للجهاد فى أفغانستان ... أما المسجد الإقصى فليس هناك إلا البيانات والأمانى ... !!  وقد أصاب هؤلاء جميعا العمى وفقدان الذاكرة وخير دليل ما قاله مرشد الإخوان  رغم دوام احتلال اسرائيل للمسجد الإقصى منذ 67 ...... وقد آن الأوان أن نفهم ونعى وندرك أن كل هؤلاء يعلمون أن المسجد الأقصى فى يد اسرائيل وواشنطن فى يد اسرائيل  ولا داعى للجهاد والمطلوب هو فقط ضيق النظر الى حد العمى لكى لانرى أن اسرائيل احتلت المسجد الإقصى بتفويض من واشنطن وصمت من أصدقاء واشنطن وهذه هى المعضلة التى لايراها بعيد النظر مرشد الإخوان المسلمين  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

أحمد مجاهد

----------


## أمين كامل

كاتب المقال يحدد نقطة هامة أن السيد الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين فى رسالته الأسبوعية فى 5 يونيو 2011 تجاوز فيه حدود الحق عندما يضيق أُفقه وخياله ويضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى درجة أعلى من المسجد الأقصى الى حد أن يغلق عينيه عن المسجد الأقصى أولى القبلتين عندما يدخله ويحتله اليهود فى هزيمة 67 ويعتبر ذلك عقابا إلهيا على ما حدث للإخوان عام 65 .. ؟ هذا اعطاء هالة قدسية على الإخوان الى حد العمى عن رؤية احتلال اليهود للمسجد الأقصى أولى القبلتين ولا شك  أن الدكتور محمد بديع وغيره كثيرين فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يجب عليهم بسبب مثل هذه التخيلات أو التصورات المُخجلةأن يطلبوا العفو من الله سبحانه وتعالى  رضينا أو لم نرضى ولا داعى للهروب من هذه النقطة بالذات فالله عليم حكيم.

----------


## د.عمر

زيارة قبر عبد الناصر أو قبر غيره من المسلمين مشروعة يدعوا لهم ويسأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفرة وهذا أمر طيب مشروع 

ولكن زيارة بعض قبور الأولياء والصالحين بل والأنبياء ودعائها من دون الله وسؤالهم الغوث والمدد شرك بالله تعالى !!

فأي الأمرين أحق بالنكير والإنكار ؟

الناس تحج لقبر السيد البدوي وخاصة في الليلة الأخيرة ما يقارب ثلاثة ملايين مصري !! وهذا العدد أكثر ممن يحج لبيت الله الحرام في مكة !! فلماذا السكوت ؟
الشعراوي يجيز أن يقال المدد يا رسول الله !! ويجيز التوسل بالأولياء الأموات !! فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !! هذا التعتيم الذي يزعج الموحدين وليس التعتيم على زيارة قبر عبد الناصر ، ثم الجهل أنه يصلي عند القبر وهذه بدعة أخرى ، وإنما السنة أن يسأل الله له الرحمة دون صلاة ركعتين فتنبهوا !!

----------


## أمين كامل

وكان االشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى كما جاء فى فى جريدة الأهرام قد أصر وطلب من الجريدة أن ترسل معه كبير مصورى الأهرام لإلقاط صور زيارته لقبر جمال عبدالناصر وأن بتم نشرها فى الجريدة فى اليوم التالى 29 أكتوبر 1995 وما يقصده الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى له معنى ودلالة لمن يفهم ...... ؟؟؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

لا أعتقد أننا نتجاوز حين نحسب أن البلاء الذي يقع بالإنسان قد يكون استحقه من أوجه عدة. والظلم الذي وقع على الكثيرين -والإخوان من بينهم- على يد عبد الناصر صعب إحصاءه. فإذا شعر المتضرر أن الله قد اقتص له وأنصفه فلا ضير، ولو تجاوز الحد في زعمه، فيمكن التجاوز عن تجاوزه لأنه ظُلِم، قال تعالى ((لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظُلِم)) (سورة النساء)

ولو كان الشيخ الشعراوي زار قبر عبد الناصر واصطحب المصورين، فأرونا صور الزيارة. ثم إنه لو فعل، فليس هذا دليلاً إلا على أنه زار قبر عبد الناصر، وإنما الشعراوي رحمه له مسئول عن تصريحاته، أما أعمال البر فطبقاً لنواياه. والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حمل جثمان كبير المنافقين عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول على يديه وكفنه وصلى عليه، فهل ينفي ذلك عن عبدالله بن أبي نفاقه وكفره؟ ثم حتى لو افترضنا أن الشيخ الشعراوي أثنى على عبد الناصر، فكما قال علي رضي الله عنه "لا يعرف الحق بالرجال ولكن اعرف حقاً تعرف رجاله". ومن الثابت أن الشيخ رحمه الله ارتكب أخطاءً في كل مرة تورط فيها في أمور السياسة، ومن ذلك جملة قالها عن السادات في مجلس الشعب لا داعي لذكرها فللرجل فضائل كثيرة ليس من الإحسان أن نشوهها بالخوض في أخطاءه القليلة. 

وفي نهاية الأمر فإن كشف حساب عبد الناصر طويل، وتقييمه لا يتم بالاستدلال بمن صلى عليه وعدد الذين هللوا له والذين خرجوا ينعونه والذين رقصوا على مناضد مجلس الشعب فرحين بعدوله عن التنحي. وقد جسد الشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم وضعنا يومئذ بالكلمات التالية:

ح تقول لى سينا وما سينا شي
ما تدوشناشي
ما ستميت اوتوبيس ماشى
شاحنين انفار
ايه يعني لما يموت مليون
او كل الكون
العمر اصلا مش مضمون
والناس اعمار

الحمدلله وأهي
ظاطت
والبيه حاطط
في كل حته
مدير ظابط
وإن شالله
حمار

ايه يعني فى العقبه جرينا
ولا ف سينا
هى الهزيمه تنسينا
اننا احرار
ايه يعني شعب ف ليل ذلة
ضايع كله
دا كفاية بس اما تقول له
احنا الثوار

الحمد الله ولا حولا
مصر الدوله
غرقانة فى الكدب علاوله
والشعب احتار
وكفايه اسيادنا البعدا
عايشين سعدا
بفضل ناس تملا المعده
وتقول اشعار
اشعار تمجد وتماين
حتى الخاين
وان شا الله يخربها مداين
عبد الجبار

----------


## أمين كامل

هناك حقيقة ثابته أن أولى القبلتين المسجد الأقصى احتله اليهود فى هزيمة 67 فهل كان ذلك عقابا إلهيا من أجل الإخوان المسلمين ؟؟ ما هذا الهراء .... ؟ لقد ذهب المجاهدين مع المخابرات الأمريكية وبتمويل نفطى للحرب فى أفغانستان ... أما المسجد الأقصى  فقد كان احتلاله اسرائيليا عقابا لما جرى للإخوان ... وهذا هو منطقهم وفلسفتهم ... هزيمة 67 بكل ما فيها كانت هزيمة للعالم الإسلامى وانكار ذلك هو النفاق والهروب الكبير من الحقيقة التى يريدون تغليفها بأن قيمة ثالث الحرمين المسجد الأقصى لاتعلو فوق الإخوان والعياذ بالله  ..

قصيدة زيارة لضريح احمد فؤاد نجم زياره اليي ضريح عبد الناصر احمد فؤاد نجم زياره الي ضريح عبد الناصر احمد فؤاد نجم وزياره قصيدة زياره زياره الى ضريح عبد الناصر 


زيارة لضريح عبد الناصر 	


وسافرت خارج مصر وشفت حال الدويلات العربيه وبدات اترحم على أيام الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر وفي لحظه شجن في الغربه كتبت قصيده 
((زيارة لضريح عبد الناصر)) 2004

على الضريح 
السكه مفروشه 
تيجان الفل والنرجس 
والقبه صهوة فرس 
عليها الخضر بيبرجس 
والمشربيه عرايس 
بتبكي 
والبكا مشروع 
من ذا إللي نايم وساكت 
والسكات مسموع 
سيدنا الحسين ؟ 
ولا صلاح الدين ؟ 
ولا النبي ؟ 
ولا الإمام ؟ 
دستور ياحراس المقام 
ولا الكلام بالشكل ذا ممنوع ؟ ! 
على العموم 
أنا مش ضليع 
في علوم الانضباط 
أبويا كان مسلم صحيح 
وكان غبي 
وكان يصلي ع النبي 
عند الغضب 
والإنبساط ! 
أبويا كان 
فلاح تعيس 
فى ليله ظلمه 
خلفوه 
وف خرقه سودا 
لفلفوه 
وف عيشة غبرا 
طلعوه 
وف عشه ما يله 
سكنوه 
ولصموه 
وطلسموه 
ودجنوه 
وجهزوه 
وجوزوه على عماه 
فكان محير في هواه 
ما بين أمي وما بين الجاموسة 
وكان يخاف 
يقتل ناموسه 
وكان خجول 
خجول 
خجول 
لكنه كان دايما يقول 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
من باب الاحتياط ! 

أبويا طلعتوه حمار 
فكان طبيعي 
يجيبني جحش 
لا أعرف نبي 
من أجنبي 
ولا مين ما جاش 
ولا مين ما راحش 
موسى نبي 
أبوه نبي 
عيس نبي 
أبوه نبي 
كمان محمد كان نبي 
ويا قلبي صلي ع النبي 
وكلنا نحب النبي 
وكل وقت وله أذان 
وكل عصر وله نبي 

وإحنا نبينا كده 
من ضلعنا نابت 
لا من سماهم وقع 
ولا من مرا شابت 
ولا انخسف له القمر 
ولا النجوم غابت 
أبوه 
صعيدي وفهم 
قام طلعه ضابط 
ضبط 
على قدنا 
وع المزاج ظابط 
فاجومي من جنسنا 
مالوش مرا عابت 
فلاح 
قليل الحيا 
إذا الكلاب سابت 
ولا يطاطيش للعدا 
مهما السهام صابت 
عمل حاجات معجزه 
وحاجات كتير خابت 
وعاش ومات وسطنا 
على طبعنا ثابت 
وإن كان جرح قلبنا 
كل الجراح طابت 
ولا يطولوه العدا 
مهما الأمور جابت

----------


## mansdoc

مرة أخرى  .... لكل من يريد أن يرى الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى وهو كما قال فى جريدة الأهرام أن الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر زاره فى المنام ومعه طالبين من الأزهر أحدهم مهندس ... وكات الشيخ متولى الشعراوى قد أصر على أن يرسل الأهرام معه كبير مصورى الأهرام ليلتقط له صور زيارته لقبر جمال عبدالناصر وقرائته الفاتحة وقد قامت الأهرام بنشر الخبر وصور الزيارة فى عددها الصادر بتاريخ 29 أكتوبر 1995 ... وهذا للعلم ولكل من يريد رؤية هذه الصور عليه بالضغط على : 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...00001027698588

----------


## mansdoc

الأمير نايف يقول " الإخوان المسلمين أصل البلاء " ومرشد الإخوان يهنئه بولاية العهد 

حمل ولى العهد السعودى و وزير الداخلية السعودي الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز، بشدة على جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين"، ووصفها بأنها "أصل البلاء"، قائلاً: "من دون تردد أقولها ان مشكلاتنا وافرازاتنا كلها جاءت من الإخوان المسلمين"، وأضاف: "بحكم مسؤوليتي أقول ان الاخوان لما اشتدت عليهم الأمور، وعلقت لهم المشانق في دولهم، لجأوا إلى المملكة فتحملتهم وصانتهم، وحفظت حياتهم بعد الله، وحفظت كرامتهم ومحارمهم وجعلتهم آمنين، واخواننا في الدول العربية الأخرى قبلوا بهذا الوضع، وقالوا انه لا يجب أن يتحركوا من المملكة، لكن بعد بقائهم سنوات بين ظهرانينا، وجدنا انهم يطلبون العمل، فأوجدنا لهم السبل، ففيهم مدرسون وعمداء، فتحنا أمامهم أبواب المدارس والجامعات، لكن للأسف لم ينسوا ارتباطاتهم السابقة، فأخذوا يجندون الناس، وينشؤون التيارات، وأصبحوا ضد المملكة!". ومضى الأمير نايف إلى القول في مقابلة أجراها معه أحمد الجار الله رئيس تحرير صحيفة "السياسة" الكويتية: "كان عليهم ألا يؤذوا المملكة، وإذا أرادوا أن يقولوا شيئاً عندهم لا بأس، ليقولوه في الخارج، وليس في البلد الذي أكرمهم".
الغزالي وساق وزير الداخلية السعودي عدة أمثلة، فبدأ بالشيخ محمد الغزالي الذي قال عنه إنه "عمل عندنا ثم توفي ودفن في المدينة المنورة، وكان كتب كتاباً قديماً تعرض فيه للملك عبد العزيز، وعندما جاء وعمل في المملكة في كلية الشريعة بجامعة أم القرى في مكة، التقيته وقلت له : يا فضيلة الشيخ أنت تعرضت للملكة وموحدها، وأسألك بالله، هل ما قلته في كتابك صحيح؟، فقال قسماً بالله لا، لكني لا أستطيع أن أغير ما قلت وأنا في المملكة، وإذا خرجت منها سأكتب".
البنا وتطرق ولى العهد وأقدم وزراء الداخلية العرب (30 عاماً في موقعه) إلى حالة أخرى قال عنها دون تسمية صاحبها : "أذكر ان أحد الإخوان البارزين تجنس بالجنسية السعودية، وعاش في المملكة 40 عاماً، ولما سئل عن مثله الأعلى، قال "مثلي الأعلى هو حسن البنا"، وكنت أتوقع أن يقول إن مثلي الأعلى هو محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، أو أبو بكر أو عمر أو عثمان أو علي أو أحد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، لكن ما معنى اختياره لحسن البنا؟، معناه ان الرجل ملتزماً بأفكار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي دمرت العالم العربي". وعاد الأمير نايف مجدداً لاتهام الإخوان المسلمين قائلاً إنهم "اساؤوا للمملكة كثيراً، وسببوا لها مشاكل كثيرة، لقد تحملنا منهم الكثير، ولسنا وحدنا الذي تحمل، إنهم سبب المشاكل في العالم العربي وربما الإسلامي".
الترابي ثم تطرق الأمير نايف إلى قصة حسن الترابي، قائلاً : "لقد عاش في المملكة، ودرس في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز، ... وكان يمر عليّ دائماً، خصوصاً عندما عمل في الإمارات، لا يأتي إلى المملكة إلا ويزورني، وما أن وصل إلى السلطة حتى انقلب على المملكة وخصوصيتها، وذات مرة أنشأت المملكة مطاراً في السودان بعد تسلم الترابي للسلطة، حضر وفد سعودي لتسليمه إياه، لم يقل كلمة شكر للمملكة على ما فعلت، .. ماذا أقول ؟".
غزو الكويت وانتقل الأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز إلى ملابسات ما حدث في أثناء غزو العراق للكويت، وموقف الإخوان مما حدث، فقال "عندما حصل غزو العراق للكويت، جاءنا علماء كثيرون على رأسهم عبد الرحمن خليفة، ومعه الغنوشي والترابي والزنداني وأربكان وآخرون، وأول ما وصلوا اجتمعوا بالملك وبولي العهد وقلنا لهم: هل تقبلون بغزو دولة لدولة؟، وهل الكويت تهدد العراق؟، قالوا والله نحن أتينا فقط لنسمع، ونأخذ الآراء، بعد ذلك وصلوا إلى العراق، ونفاجئ بهم يصدرون بياناً يؤيد الغزو العراقي للكويت". وتساءل الوزير السعودي قائلاً : "هل هذا ما يجب فعله، وهل هذا الموقف يرتضي به العقل، وما هو مبرر أن دولة تغزو دولة أخرى، وتطرد شعبها من أرضه وبلده".

وهذا ماقاله ولى عهد السعودية عن الإخوان المسلمين ... فماذا عن أقوال علماء السنة و السلفية الوهابية فى جماعة الاخوان المسلمين :
http://www.gnanim.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5876
فتوى سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله
العلامة السلفى الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألبانى رحمه الله
فتوى العلامة السلفى الشيخ (محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله)
فتوى فضيلة الشيخ العلامة صالح اللحيدان حفظه الله
فتوى فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله الغديان حفظه الله
فتوى فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله
كلام معالى الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز ال الشيخ وزير الشؤون الاسلامية

ثم بعد كل هذا وفى موقع الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر نقرأ للعلم فقط ما يلى :

http://www.ikhwanonline.com/new/Arti...=94070&SecID=0

تقدم فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، بخالص التهاني للأمير نايف بن عبد العزيز، وزير الداخلية السعودي، بمناسبة اختياره وليًّا للعهد خلفًا للراحل الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز. 

داعيًا المولى عز وجل أن يوفقه في مهامه الجديدة بما يخدم القضايا العربية والإسلامية.


............. وهكذا أصل البلاء ...... !!!

----------


## mansdoc

*علمت الفجر من مصدر مطلع ان قرار ترشيح الشاطر  جاء  ردا علي إهانة  الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح للمرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع  خلال زيارته لابو الفتوح في مكتبه قبل إعلان ترشيح الشاطر بيومين*
*لأقناعه بالعودة للجماعة مقابل دعم الجماعة له الا ان ابو الفتوح رفض العودة  للجماعة حتي لاتهتز  صورته لدي المؤيدين له لم يكن ذلك السبب الرئيسي  في  اقدام بديع علي الدفع بالشاطر  ولكن السبب علي حسب مااكده  المصدر ان  بديع اتصل بابو الفتوح   وطلب من المرشد ان يذهب اليه وبالفعل يؤكد بديع  الي اعتبار هذه المعاملة نوع من الاهانة  الامر الذي دفعه بعد رفض ابو الفتوح  العوده لجماعة للنرشح الشاطر لاسقاط  وابو الفتوح*


*شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - * *ابو الفتوح اهان المرشد , . فقرر ترشيح الشاطر*http://www.elfagr.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15641  2:ابو-الفتوح-اهان-المرشد-فقرر-ترشيح-الشاطر&catid=1:أخبار-مصر&Itemid=51

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مقولة أن الشيخ الشعراوي صلى ركعتين شكرا لله على هزيمة يونيو افتراء على الرجل 
> 
> سمعت الشيخ بنفسي يقول أنه عندما بلغه خبر الهزيمة سجد لله شكرا على عدم النصر مع استشراء الفساد و الظلم حتى لا ينخدع الظالمون و الناس معهم بالنصر مع وجود الظلم و الفساد
> 
> و على ذلك فالشيخ لم يسجد فرحا بالهزيمة كما ورد هنا و في كل الأماكن التي وردت فيها هذه القصة 
> 
> إضافة إلى ان الشكر يكون بالسجود و ليس بصلاة ركعتين
> 
> و زيارة الشيخ لضريح عبد الناصر لا تعني بالضرورة إقراره بأن ما فعله عبد الناصر كان صحيحا و لكن هناك شيء اسمه الترحم على الأموات حتى و لو كانوا من المسيئين
> ...


شكرا لك يا فاضل
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا أعتقد أننا نتجاوز حين نحسب أن البلاء الذي يقع بالإنسان قد يكون استحقه من أوجه عدة. والظلم الذي وقع على الكثيرين -والإخوان من بينهم- على يد عبد الناصر صعب إحصاءه. فإذا شعر المتضرر أن الله قد اقتص له وأنصفه فلا ضير، ولو تجاوز الحد في زعمه، فيمكن التجاوز عن تجاوزه لأنه ظُلِم، قال تعالى ((لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظُلِم)) (سورة النساء)
> 
> ولو كان الشيخ الشعراوي زار قبر عبد الناصر واصطحب المصورين، فأرونا صور الزيارة. ثم إنه لو فعل، فليس هذا دليلاً إلا على أنه زار قبر عبد الناصر، وإنما الشعراوي رحمه له مسئول عن تصريحاته، أما أعمال البر فطبقاً لنواياه. والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حمل جثمان كبير المنافقين عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول على يديه وكفنه وصلى عليه، فهل ينفي ذلك عن عبدالله بن أبي نفاقه وكفره؟ ثم حتى لو افترضنا أن الشيخ الشعراوي أثنى على عبد الناصر، فكما قال علي رضي الله عنه "لا يعرف الحق بالرجال ولكن اعرف حقاً تعرف رجاله". ومن الثابت أن الشيخ رحمه الله ارتكب أخطاءً في كل مرة تورط فيها في أمور السياسة، ومن ذلك جملة قالها عن السادات في مجلس الشعب لا داعي لذكرها فللرجل فضائل كثيرة ليس من الإحسان أن نشوهها بالخوض في أخطاءه القليلة. 
> 
> وفي نهاية الأمر فإن كشف حساب عبد الناصر طويل، وتقييمه لا يتم بالاستدلال بمن صلى عليه وعدد الذين هللوا له والذين خرجوا ينعونه والذين رقصوا على مناضد مجلس الشعب فرحين بعدوله عن التنحي. وقد جسد الشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم وضعنا يومئذ بالكلمات التالية:
> 
> ح تقول لى سينا وما سينا شي
> ما تدوشناشي
> ما ستميت اوتوبيس ماشى
> ...


 :f2: 
...

----------


## mansdoc

*السمع والطاعة السمع والطاعة أمر جلل بين محبى ومريدى الإخوان  فما يقوله المرشد لايجوز له الا السمع والطاعة... فالمرشد لم يرى أو أصابه العمى فى إدراك أن اسرائيل احتلت المسجد الأقصى ثالثالحرمين 1967, فليفسر ويشرح لنا مرشد الإخوان كيف يكون ذلك انتقاما إلهيا من أجلالإخوان المسلمين ... ؟ ولكنه السمع والطاعة ... وعلى أى حال فمن المخجل أن يتعامىولا يرى المرشد أن احتلال اسرائيل للمسجد الأقصى 1967 هو أمر جلل عند الله سبحانهوتعالى ... وكان أولى بالإسلام السياسى أن يعتبر هذا أمرا جللا فبعد 12 عاما مناحتلال المسجد الأقصى  انتفض الإسلامالسياسى بفقهائه وبتمويل من دول النفط فى الخليج بالمليارات لتجنيد الشباب للحرب فى أفغانستان بعد أن أقنعهم الحليفالعلمانى الأكبر الولايات المتحدة وتحت اشراف المخابرات المركزية ... وفى ذلكالوقت كانت وسائل الإعلام العلمانية الغربية تتعامل باحترام ووقار مقدس مع مصطلح" المجاهدين " ولكن بعد زوال السبب تمت الإطاحة بمصطلح " المجاهدين" فى سلة " الإرهاب " !! وكان الصمت والعمى نصيب المسجد الأقصى حتىيومنا هذا ... لماذ؟ لأن السمع والطاعة واجب و أمر جلل للسيد المرشد فقضية الأقصىأمر يمس اسرائيل والصديق الصدوق الحليف العلمانى الأكبر لدول النفط السلفيةالخليجية التى ترعرع وتتلمذ وعاش فيها لعشرات السنين قيادات الإخوان ولاشك أنه كانيجب وأد الإهتمام بالمسجد الأقصى لأن السمع والطاعة كان لأولى الأمر فى الخليجوأولى الأمر حلفاء مخلصين لقمة العلمانية – الولايات المتحدة – وهنا مربط الفرس فىقضية السمع والطاعة  لولى الأمر فى الخليجوالفقه السلفى  !! وعلى أى الأحوال فقد تمبناء جيش قوى حارب فى أكتوبر 1973 بينما كان أقصى ما فعلته دول النفط أن أحدهمتمنى ... تمنى أن يصلى الفجر فى المسجد الأقصى قبل أن يموت ... ! بينما يسمع ويطيع حليفه الأمريكى العلمانى الذى يعطىالضوء الأخضر ويؤيد ويدعم اسرائيل التى تحتل المسجد الأقصى  والكل " يسمع ويطيع " أليس احتلالاسرائيل للمسجد الأقصى هو هزيمة للعالم الإسلامى ... ولغرض فى نفس يعقوب تم تزييف الحقيقةويصبح الأمر فقط  عقابا إلهيا الى حداحتلال اليهود للمسجد الأقصى .. !! ومن السذاجة أن يقول قائل أنه لم يعرف ما قالالمرشد ... مع أن هذا منشور فى وسائل الإعلام والإنترنت و السؤال لأهل "السمع والطاعة " ما رأيهم اذا كان ذلك هو فعلا ماقاله المرشد ؟ هل أصبحالإخوان أكبر مقاما من المسجد الأقصى ...؟ أم انه فقط فقه  " السمعوالطاعة " للمرشد والحاكم السلفى ( النفطى ) الذى يسمع ويطيع واشنطن قمةالعلمانية وحامى حمى اسرائيل ...  وهنا نجدصور زيارة الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى  وبعدذلك للحديث بقية :
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/edit/a.206427312734857.58443.100001027698588/

1.   قصيدة زيارة احمدفؤاد نجم الي ضريح عبد الناصر

2004منذ 8 سنوات
وبدات اترحم على أيام الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر وفي لحظه شجن في الغربه كتبت قصيده 
((زيارة لضريح عبد الناصر)) 2004

على الضريح 
السكه مفروشه 
تيجان الفل والنرجس 
والقبه صهوة فرس 
عليها الخضر بيبرجس 
والمشربيه عرايس 
بتبكي 
والبكا مشروع 
من ذا إللي نايم وساكت 
والسكات مسموع 
سيدنا الحسين ؟ 
ولا صلاح الدين ؟ 
ولا النبي ؟ 
ولا الإمام ؟ 
دستور ياحراس المقام 
ولا الكلام بالشكل ذا ممنوع ؟ ! 
على العموم 
أنا مش ضليع 
في علوم الانضباط 
أبويا كان مسلم صحيح 
وكان غبي 
وكان يصلي ع النبي 
عند الغضب 
والإنبساط ! 
أبويا كان 
فلاح تعيس 
فى ليله ظلمه 
خلفوه 
وف خرقه سودا 
لفلفوه 
وف عيشة غبرا 
طلعوه 
وف عشه ما يله 
سكنوه 
ولصموه 
وطلسموه 
ودجنوه 
وجهزوه 
وجوزوه على عماه 
فكان محير في هواه 
ما بين أمي وما بين الجاموسة 
وكان يخاف 
يقتل ناموسه 
وكان خجول 
خجول 
خجول 
لكنه كان دايما يقول 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
من باب الاحتياط ! 

أبويا طلعتوه حمار 
فكان طبيعي 
يجيبني جحش 
لا أعرف نبي 
من أجنبي 
ولا مين ما جاش 
ولا مين ما راحش 
موسى نبي 
أبوه نبي 
عيس نبي 
أبوه نبي 
كمان محمد كان نبي 
ويا قلبي صلي ع النبي 
وكلنا نحب النبي 
وكل وقت وله أذان 
وكل عصر وله نبي 

وإحنا نبينا كده 
من ضلعنا نابت 
لا من سماهم وقع 
ولا من مرا شابت 
ولا انخسف له القمر 
ولا النجوم غابت 
أبوه 
صعيدي وفهم 
قام طلعه ضابط 
ضبط 
على قدنا 
وع المزاج ظابط 
فاجومي من جنسنا 
مالوش مرا عابت 
فلاح 
قليل الحيا 
إذا الكلاب سابت 
ولا يطاطيش للعدا 
مهما السهام صابت 
عمل حاجات معجزه 
وحاجات كتير خابت 
وعاش ومات وسطنا 
على طبعنا ثابت 
وإن كان جرح قلبنا 
كل الجراح طابت 
ولا يطولوه العدا 
مهما الأمور جابت*

----------


## mansdoc

*معذرة عن تداخل بعض حروف الكلمات فى التعليق السابق  :
*
*
**1.               السمع والطاعة السمع والطاعة أمر جلل بين محبى ومريدى الإخوان فما يقوله المرشد لايجوز له إلا السمع والطاعة... فالمرشد لم يرى أو أصابه العمى فى إدراك أن اسرائيل احتلت المسجد الأقصى ثالث الحرمين 1967, فليفسر ويشرح لنا مرشدالإخوان كيف يكون ذلك انتقاما إلهيا من أجل الإخوان المسلمين ... ؟ ولكنه السمع والطاعة ... وعلى أى حال فمن المخجل أن يتعامى ولا يرى المرشد أن احتلال اسرائيل للمسجد الأقصى 1967 هو أمر جلل عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ... وكان أولى بالإسلام السياسى أن يعتبر هذا أمرا جللا فبعد 12 عاما من احتلال المسجد الأقصى انتفض الإسلام السياسى بفقهائه وبتمويل من دول النفط فى الخليج بالمليارات لتجنيد الشباب للحرب فى أفغانستان بعد أن أقنعهم الحليف العلمانى الأكبر الولايات المتحدة وتحت اشراف المخابرات المركزية للقيام بالجهاد ضد الإتحاد السوفييتى ( روسيا الشيوعية الملحدة ) نيابة عن الغرب العلمانى والولايات المتحدة ... وفى ذلك الوقت كانت وسائل الإعلام العلمانية الغربية تتعامل باحترام ووقار مقدس مع مصطلح" المجاهدين " ولكن بعد زوال السبب تمت الإطاحة بمصطلح " المجاهدين" فى سلة " الإرهاب " !! وكان الصمت والعمى نصيب المسجد الأقصى حتى يومنا هذا ... لماذ؟ لأن السمع والطاعة واجب وأمر جلل للسيد المرشد . فقضية الأقصى أمر يمس اسرائيل والصديق الصدوق الحليف العلمانى الأكبر لدول النفط السلفية الخليجية التى ترعرع وتتلمذ وعاش فيها لعشرات السنين قيادات الإخوان ولاشك أنه كان يجب وأد الإهتمام بالمسجد الأقصى لأن السمع والطاعة كان لأولى الأمر فى الخليج وأولى الأمر حلفاء مخلصين لقمة العلمانية – الولاياتالمتحدة – وهنا مربط الفرس فى قضية السمع والطاعة لولى الأمر فى الخليج والفقه السلفى !! وعلى أى الأحوال فقد تم بناء جيش قوى حارب فى أكتوبر 1973 بينما كان أقصىما فعلته دول النفط أن أحدهم تمنى ... تمنى أن يصلى الفجر فى المسجد الأقصى قبل أن يموت ... ! بينما هو يسمع ويطيع حليفه الأمريكى العلمانى الذى يعطى الضوء الأخضر ويؤيد ويدعم اسرائيل التى تحتل المسجد الأقصى والكل " يسمع ويطيع " أليس احتلال إسرائيل للمسجد الأقصى هو هزيمة للعالم الإسلامى ... ولغرض فى نفس يعقوب تم تزييف الحقيقة ويصبح الأمر فقط عقابا إلهيا الى حد احتلال اليهود للمسجد الأقصى ..!! ومن السذاجة أن يقول قائل أنه لم يعرف ما قال المرشد ... مع أن هذا منشور فى وسائل الإعلام والإنترنت و السؤال لأهل "السمع والطاعة " ما رأيهم اذاكان ذلك هو فعلا ماقاله المرشد ؟ هل أصبح الإخوان أكبر مقاما من المسجد الأقصى ...؟ أم انه فقط فقه " السمع والطاعة " للمرشد والحاكم السلفى ( النفطى ) الذى يسمع ويطيع واشنطن قمة العلمانية وحامى حمى اسرائيل ... وهنا نجد صور زيارة الشيخ الجليل متولى الشعراوى وبعدذلك للحديث بقية :
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/edit/a.206427312734857.58443.100001027698588/
1. 
قصيدةزيارة احمدفؤاد نجم الي ضريح عبد الناصر

2004منذ8 سنوات

.... وبدأت أترحم على أيام الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر وفي لحظه شجن في الغربه كتبت قصيده 
((زيارة لضريح عبد الناصر)) 2004

على الضريح 
السكه مفروشه 
تيجان الفل والنرجس 
والقبه صهوة فرس 
عليها الخضر بيبرجس 
والمشربيه عرايس 
بتبكي 
والبكا مشروع 
من دا إللي نايم وساكت 
والسكات مسموع 
سيدنا الحسين ؟ 
ولا صلاح الدين ؟ 
ولا النبي ؟ 
ولا الإمام ؟ 
دستور ياحراس المقام 
ولا الكلام بالشكل دا ممنوع ؟ ! 
على العموم 
أنا مش ضليع 
في علوم الانضباط 
أبويا كان مسلم صحيح 
وكان غبي 
وكان يصلي ع النبي 
عند الغضب 
والإنبساط ! 
أبويا كان 
فلاح تعيس 
فى ليله ظلمه 
خلفوه 
وف خرقه سودا 
لفلفوه 
وف عيشة غبرا 
طلعوه 
وف عشه ما يله 
سكنوه 
ولصموه 
وطلسموه 
ودجنوه 
وجهزوه 
وجوزوه على عماه 
فكان محير في هواه 
ما بين أمي وما بين الجاموسة 
وكان يخاف 
يقتل ناموسه 
وكان خجول 
خجول 
خجول 
لكنه كان دايما يقول 
أستغفر الله العظيم 
من باب الاحتياط ! 

أبويا طلعتوه حمار 
فكان طبيعي 
يجيبني جحش 
لا أعرف نبي 
من أجنبي 
ولا مين ما جاش 
ولا مين ما راحش 
موسى نبي 
أبوه نبي 
عيس نبي 
أيوه نبي 
كمان محمد كان نبي 
ويا قلبي صلي ع النبي 
وكلنا نحب النبي 
وكل وقت وله أذان 
وكل عصر وله نبي 

وإحنا نبينا كده 
من ضلعنا نابت 
لا من سماهم وقع 
ولا من مرا شابت 
ولا انخسف له القمر 
ولا النجوم غابت 
أبوه 
صعيدي وفهم 
قام طلعه ضابط 
ضبط 
على قدنا 
وع المزاج ظابط 
فاجومي من جنسنا 
مالوش مرا عابت 
فلاح 
قليل الحيا 
إذا الكلاب سابت 
ولا يطاطيش للعدا 
مهما السهام صابت 
عمل حاجات معجزه 
وحاجات كتير خابت 
وعاش ومات وسطنا 
على طبعنا ثابت 
وإن كان جرح قلبنا 
كل الجراح طابت 
ولا يطولوه العدا 
مهما الأمور جابت



*

----------


## mansdoc

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/ed...0001027698588/

----------

